# Vote on the trade!



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I'm annoyed at these Melo Rumors so I want to post some trades and gather some thoughts. I'm not proposing any Melo ideas (wont ever), but I'll put some other ideas out there.
Nene for John Salmons and Sheldon Williams.
Like/Dislike?
Allen Iverson, Chucky Atkins, Steven Hunter for Jermaine O'Neal and Jamal Tinsley
Like/Dislike?
Allen Iverson, Lina Kleiza for Michael Redd and Charlie Villanueva
Like/Dislike?
Kenyon Martin for Marcus Williams, Keith Van Horn, Stromile Swift (exp)
Like/ Dislike?
S&T Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, Brevin Knight for Allen Iverson and Linas Kleiza
Like/ Dislike?
Allen Iverson for Mike Miller, Jason Collins (exp), Javaris Crittenton (sucks for AI, but gives them Grizz a big expiring deal and clears up the PG clog)
Like/ Dislike?
Allen Iverson for Wally Szczerbiak (exp), Eric Snow (exp), 2 first round draft picks
Like/ Dislike?
Allen Iverson for Emeka Okafor, Adam Morrison, Othella Harrington (exp)
Like/ Dislike?
Marcus Camby for Jason Terry, Eddie Jones, first round draft pick
Like/Dislike?
Allen Iverson for Luke Ridnour, Earl Watson, Chris Wilcox, 2nd round pick
Like/ Dislike?
Marcus Camby, Steven Hunter, Chucky Atkins, for Stephon Marbury (exp), David Lee, 2nd rounder (note all contracts to NYK would be off the books by 2010)
Like/ Dislike?
just brainstorming... dont read too much into it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> I'm annoyed at these Melo Rumors so I want to post some trades and gather some thoughts. I'm not proposing any Melo ideas (wont ever), but I'll put some other ideas out there.
> Nene for John Salmons and Sheldon Williams.
> Like/Dislike?
> Allen Iverson, Chucky Atkins, Steven Hunter for Jermaine O'Neal and Jamal Tinsley
> ...


Those two seem like very good deals to me for Denver if they could pull them off. I also like the K-Mart for Marcus Williams, and Stro's expiring on a lesser scale


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Nene for John Salmons and Sheldon Williams.
Undecided. I like Salmons, and I think Williams is already carving out a nice little niche for himself that he can settle into for the next 10+ years, as a gritty 4 who can play spot minutes off anyone's bench. That being said, I'd just hate like hell to see Nene go, then finally stay healthy and play like everyone's known he's capable of for the past 2 years. Then again, I've said that every time someone talks about trading him, and look where that's gotten us thus far.

Allen Iverson, Chucky Atkins, Steven Hunter for Jermaine O'Neal and Jamal Tinsley
Dislike. Tinsley's only been in the league 6 years, but he's already 30 years old, and plus Melo already has enough off-court issues for a whole squad. And until JO shows some kind of sign of possibly being healthy, he's still damaged goods in my book.

Allen Iverson, Lina Kleiza for Michael Redd and Charlie Villanueva
Like. Hell yeah! I love Linas (my favorite Nugget), but he's going to get overpaid when that contract expires, and I have no idea why, but I've always loved Charlie V's game. And that's coming from a Syracuse fan. You know what you're getting with Redd, but with Iverson gone we'd have room for somebody else to take an absurd number of shots every night. And there's the knock down shooter we've needed since Melo came to town.

Kenyon Martin for Marcus Williams, Keith Van Horn, Stromile Swift (exp)
Like. Unloading Kenyon's contract on someone else obviously sounds nice, and I like what I've seen of Marcus Williams. The cap room would be obviously be nice as well, and while I'm not crazy about this idea, I wouldn't mind seeing it happen, either.

S&T Corey Maggette, Cuttino Mobley, Brevin Knight for Allen Iverson and Linas Kleiza
Dislike. I like Maggette, but Cat's contract has 2 years left on it, Knight's 1 (9.8 and 2 million, respectively). I'd personally rather trade for contracts expiring this year and try to grab someone up out of the deep free agent pool.

Allen Iverson for Mike Miller, Jason Collins (exp), Javaris Crittenton (sucks for AI, but gives them Grizz a big expiring deal and clears up the PG clog)
Dislike. Like you said, this really, really sucks for AI. And after trading their franchise player away for young talent and picks, I can't see the Grizz trading away some of that young talent, cap room, and one of their best players still in his prime for and aging superstar just for the cap space, but who knows. It just seems counterproductive for Memphis, with way too much stock going into them landing a big name in free agency.

Allen Iverson for Wally Szczerbiak (exp), Eric Snow (exp), 2 first round draft picks
Dislike. If we had a better track record with the draft in recent years, I'd most likely be all over it.

Allen Iverson for Emeka Okafor, Adam Morrison, Othella Harrington (exp)
Unsure. Emeka's had his injury problems, but he's a solid starting big man when he's healthy. Morrison... well, we all know what Morrison has done. He really is as bad as advertised on D, and he's a small forward. Harrington's only making 2.5 mill this year, also.

Marcus Camby for Jason Terry, Eddie Jones, first round draft pick
Like. Jones can still shoot, but he obviously doesn't have a ton of years left in the league. I love Jet, but he's definitely not the pure point guard people have been talking about for Denver for awhile now. I'm not sure about how well he'd fit, but it's time to move Camby, so I'd be on board for this one.

Allen Iverson for Luke Ridnour, Earl Watson, Chris Wilcox, 2nd round pick
Dislike. None of these guys are just good enough players to justify moving AI.

Marcus Camby, Steven Hunter, Chucky Atkins, for Stephon Marbury (exp), David Lee, 2nd rounder (note all contracts to NYK would be off the books by 2010)
Dislike. David Lee is a solid role player who is getting overvalued because he might be the only player on in New York who could contribute to a successful NBA team. I have no faith in our FO come draft day, and even less in Karl to play anyone we draft. 22 mill is a lot of cap space, though, in a year with a deep FA pool.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ok its official- Melo isnt going anywhere. And AI knows the market- so he isn't opting out. Both of those are official.
So maybe everyone can stop wasting there time and actually focus on trades involving other Nugget players.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> I'm annoyed at these Melo Rumors so I want to post some trades and gather some thoughts. I'm not proposing any Melo ideas (wont ever), but I'll put some other ideas out there.
> Nene for John Salmons and Sheldon Williams.
> Like/Dislike?
> Allen Iverson, Chucky Atkins, Steven Hunter for Jermaine O'Neal and Jamal Tinsley
> ...


everything else makes me throw up. and honestly, none of those ones that i do like are even possible. lol at the k-mart one. no way the nets would do that. and the charlotte one is pretty ridiculous too. i would honestly do iverson for emeka straight up and then have charlotte throw in a crappy filler/contract they dont like. we throw in a plethora of future 2nd round picks. even then, doubt they do it. and theres no way NY does that one either. they LOVE lee! they wouldnt swap him for artest. no way they do him for camby AND throw in their ridiculously insane expiring as well...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

just saw a trade from a nuggets fan on another board. iverson to cleveland for wally(waived), varejao, and #19

then u can do one that i think could work: camby and kleiza to sac for beno and artest 

beno/chalmers(?)/chucky
JR/walker(?)/artest
melo/rush(?)/artest
artest/kmart/speights(?)
nene/varejao/hunter

the 2 trades leave us with a very solid, very young team that would be solid now AND in the future (melo, JR, beno, and nene would all be on the books for at least 3 seasons) even if artest doesnt re-sign the following year. and with back to back picks at 19 and 20 we can afford to draft guys who we could develope for a year or two


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

larry bird announced tinsley is available.
and to respond on the kmart deal. i have no idea what the nets would do. just put it up there because of their obvious need for a big man enforcer. and previous comments made by the organization about kmart. plus we take back swift, a guy who isnt even playing. and their backup point guard. im not exactly crazy for suggesting it although im not here endorsing anything at the moment. only a strong desire to still obtain john salmons to start in our backcourt next year.
i proposed the oak deal because the thrifty cats may well sign and trade him. thats the only reason i went there.


----------

